# Stand Alone Carports vs Attached



## Louise (Sep 17, 2005)

Hi all,  Do those stand alone carports hold up under rough weather pretty good?  Or would you recommend only having the attachment kind built onto the house?


----------



## Sun (Sep 19, 2005)

yes they do last in rought weather my grandparents had one and years ago they gave it to my parents when they moved and that thing STILL stands up even when Hurricane came to town in the 80's!


----------



## PaPaDan (Mar 11, 2006)

I turned my garage into a full time woodworking shop. Even screened in the overhead door to keep out flies and mosquitoes. There are times when I need to work on my cars so I had one of the free standing car ports put on my driveway. It has been up 2 years without a single problem. I had them set it with one end right up against the garage and I sealed it with spray foam. I can go in and out of the garage for tools and such without getting wet when it is raining. LOL


----------

